# Kooks Muffler Delete + H Pipe



## mia2005 (Feb 21, 2012)

Whats up guys. I picked up a 2005 M6 about a month ago and think I have narrowed it down to getting a kooks muffler delete and h pipe. I dropped the stocks earlier today as a test for the deletes and liked the results.Does anyone have this setup that they might be able to post a video of? I'm unsure of the effect the h pipe will have on the popping and in general as I've heard mixed things that it increases/decreases it. Also I've heard mixed things on issues with back pressure leading to potential valve damage and decreased performance. I'm not sure if those who said the issues concerning backpressure are misguided or correct. Any insight is really appreciated and please excuse my lack of knowledge.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Back pressure issues are a myth and the popping needs to be handled with tuning.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ correct. Backpressure is undesirable in both n/a and f/i motors. The popping is dfco (deceleration fuel cut off) and is adjustable through tuning. If you eliminate it, you'll loose a little mpg. If you raise it, mpg will go up but have more popping.


----------

